# Software oder App?



## Opa Graskop (19. März 2022)

Moin zusammen!
Hat jemand von euch gute Erfahrungen mit einer Garten- Planer- App gemacht in der auch Gartenteiche ausführlicher
gewürdigt werden?
Mir schwebt sowas vor, wo man einem Teich verschiedene Formen geben kann, bestimmte Pflanzen hin und herschieben kann,
Terrassen mitplanen kann und das Ergebniss am Ende bestenfalls auch noch naturgetreu dargestellt wird.
Ach ja, einfache Bedienung wär toll, schließlich bin ich Opa 
Danke schon mal
LG
Silvio


----------



## Opa Graskop (21. März 2022)

Wirklich niemand?


----------



## janfo (21. März 2022)

Hallo Silvio,
Ich kann zwar keinen Tipp bezüglich einer Planungsapp geben aber ich bin bei meiner Planung mit Adobe Illustrator sehr gut gefahren.

Da kann man, da es sich um Vektorformen handelt auch nach dem Platzieren der Objekte noch alle möglichen Änderungen vornehmen.
Allerdings sollte man sich ein paar Tage Zeit nehmen um die Funktionen zu verstehen (es gibt viele Tutorials) und es ist nicht kostenfrei.
Ist vielleicht für diese begrenzte Anwendung etwas "over the top".
Aber, wenn man es dann einmal kann ist das Programm auch für alle möglichen anderen Anwendungsfälle gut geeignet die mit Grafiken zu tun haben 
Ich weiß nicht ob das für dich in Frage käme, aber generell ist es meines Erachtens gut geeignet. Um Maßstabsgerecht zu bleiben habe ich so gearbeitet, dass 1 pixel = 1 zentimeter ist.
Alternativ käme ja auch Freeware wie Gimp oder Paint.NET oder dergleichen infrage.

Vielleicht kennt jemand noch ein Bedienungsfreundliches Planungsprogramm. Mit den Zeichenprogrammen muss man halt (so gut wie) keine Abstriche in Kauf nehmen da man alles genau nach seinen Vorstellungen zeichnen kann.


----------



## Opa Graskop (23. März 2022)

Danke Jan,
ich schau mir die Freeware Programme mal an.
Eigentlich hatte ich ja auf so`ne fertige Drag and drop software für den Garten gehofft, die eventuell sogar die Pflanzabstände
von verschiedenen Gartenpflanzen weiß.
Gruß Silvio


----------



## Lion (24. März 2022)

hallo Silvio,
google mal und gebe
Gartengestaltung App
oder
Garten App
ein.
Es gibt da sehr viele Angebote sogar mit 3D Ansicht.
Meine Erfahrung war jedoch, dass man sich mit so einer App schon einige Zeit befassen muss,
was sich aber lohnen kann.
VG. Léon

ps: auch für einen Opa ist die App nicht leichter oder schwerer zu bedienen als für andere


----------



## Joachim (24. März 2022)

Von Adobe gibt es den Illustrator auch im Abo - was man Monatlich kündigen kann, problemlos! Also im Ernstfall kostet einen 1 Monat arbeiten damit ein Bruchteil des Kaufpreises. Mach ich so z.B. mit Photoshop im monatl. Abo.

Auch vielleicht interessant:
https://www.gartentraum.de/magazin/gartenplaner-test/ bitte runter scrollen...








						Gartenplaner: Kostenlose Software im Überblick
					

Möchten Sie Ihren Garten umgestalten, können Sie mithilfe eines kostenlosen Gartenplaners das Vorgehen ausgiebig planen. Wir stellen Ihnen in diesem Praxistipp die beste Freeware vor.




					praxistipps.chip.de
				











						Gartenplaner: Terrasse, Grundstück und Pool mit PC und Handy gestalten | 14 kostenlose Downloads
					

Gartenplaner: Terrasse, Grundstück und Pool mit PC und Handy gestalten: Die beliebtesten kostenlosen Downloads ✓ 14 Freeware und Shareware Programme ✓ Für Windows, Mac, Linux, Android...




					www.netzwelt.de
				











						Gartenplaner-Software - diese kostenlosen Tools gibt es
					

Sie planen einen neuen Garten? Mit einem kostenlosen Tool gelingt die Planung im Handumdrehen.




					www.heise.de
				











						Gartenplaner – kostenlos und Kaufversionen
					

Mit einem Gartenplaner können Sie Ihren Garten gestalten, ohne zur Schaufel zu greifen. Was Sie dazu bauchen: ein Computer, ein Tablet oder ein Smartphone




					www.schoener-wohnen.de
				




Google ist dein Freund... ;-)

Ansonsten fand ich immer auch "Sweet Home 3D" sehr einfach und dennoch gut, aber wie gut das Teiche kann, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habs zur Gebäudeplanung genutzt (innen/außen) soll aber auch Garten können.


----------



## DbSam (24. März 2022)

Joachim schrieb:


> Ansonsten fand ich immer auch "Sweet Home 3D" sehr einfach und dennoch gut, aber wie gut das Teiche kann, kann ich nicht sagen, ich habs zur Gebäudeplanung genutzt (innen/außen) soll aber auch Garten können.


Na ja, kann es, irgendwie. 
Aber eben halt keinen Gartenteich. (Ich habe jedenfalls in den 3D-Models keinen gefunden.)
Dessen Stärke liegt eher im 'Home', wie der Name schon sagt.


VG Carsten


----------



## Opa Graskop (24. März 2022)

Danke euch!



Joachim schrieb:


> Google ist dein Freund... ;-)


Joachim, das weiß ich wohl.
Und immer bevor ich jemand irgendwo irgendwas frage bemühe ich diese
und andere Suchmaschienen oder auch WIKI. Allerdings stellen mich die von dir (und auch von mir  )
gefundenen Seiten nicht zufrieden. Sie behandeln in meinen Augen alle das Thema Teich zu wenig.
Deswegen hoffte ich auf einen anderen Tip.
Wahrscheinlich lohnt sich die Entwicklung einer speziellen Teichsoftware nicht, weil die Teichverrückten 
die so etwas interessiert zu wenig sind.
Aber falls jemand Eine entwickeln will, so stelle ich sie mir vor:
-Drag and drop basiert.
-Maßstabsgetreu
-Nord/Süd Ausrichtung, (damit, wenn eine Pflanze/Baum/Gebäude eingefügt wird der Hauptschatten berücksichtigt wird)
-Teichform universell anpassbar
-verschiedene Teichtiefen sollten veränderbar und sichtbar sein (verschiedene Blautöne)
-Steege und Brücken in verschiedenen Formen, Größe veränderbar
-verschiedene Wasserfälle und sonstige Einläufe
-verschiedene Gebäudeformen
-verschiedene Terrassenformen
-hier anbaubare Bäume und Sträucher (ideal wäre, wenn die Pflanzabstände berücksichtigt würden 
 und ich sie nur da hinziehen kann wo sie genügend Platz haben.
-Dasselbe für Wasserpflanzen (zusätzlich muss hier noch die Tiefe berücksichtigt werden
 Meint, ich kann sie nur dort hinziehen, wo sie wachsen, sonst flutscht sie wieder zurück aus dem Bild
-verschiedene Fischarten (wenn ich zuviele in den Teich ziehe flutschen auch die wieder zurück)
-Dasselbe wenn ich verschiedene Arten in den Teich gebe, die sich nicht vertragen

Das ist doch wirklich nicht zuviel verlangt, oder?


----------



## Mushi (24. März 2022)

Ja, das ist nicht zu wenig verlangt.


----------



## Joachim (25. März 2022)

Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich lohnt sich die Entwicklung einer speziellen Teichsoftware nicht, weil die Teichverrückten
> die so etwas interessiert zu wenig sind.


Logo das sich das nicht lohnt, wenn man die Programmiererstunde mit 70-120 Euro rechnet - zumindest wenns aus Deutschland kommen soll. 

Ergo kostet sowas richtig Geld es sei denn man findet einen Verrückten der Langeweile hat und auf Selbstausbeutung steht ODER einen Programmierer der selbst nen Teich planen möchte und zufällig dann genau so eine Software schreiben will und kann.

Aber - wenn du soetwas wirklich möchtest, es gibt Plattformen, wo man so ein Projekt umreißen kann um potenzielle Entwickler zu finden die bereit sind sowas zu programmieren. Gegen Geld natürlich. Kostet dann, aber vielleicht findet man ja einen Entwickler in Indien oder Pakistan, wo die Programmiererstunde noch erheblich günstiger ist als hier. Wobei, ich denke bei dem gesteckten Rahmen bräuchte es ein Entwicklerteam: Programmierer, Grafiker, 3D Konstrukteure und auch Experten in Sachen Pflanzen und Bau. Billig kann das nicht werden.

Man könnte aber auch eine Firma mit der Planung beauftragen, dann zahlt man für die Planung und muss nicht zwingend die Ausführung aus der Hand geben. Naturagart bietet das doch z.B. an, aber sicher auch andere auf Teich und Teichumfeld spezialisierte Firmen.



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> Mir schwebt sowas vor, wo man einem Teich verschiedene Formen geben kann, bestimmte Pflanzen hin und herschieben kann,
> Terrassen mitplanen kann und das Ergebniss am Ende bestenfalls auch noch naturgetreu dargestellt wird.


Das gefragte, erfüllen einige der in den Links vorgestellten Programme - bis vielleicht das "naturgetreu", wobei ich nicht weiß ob du maßstäblich oder fotorealistisch meinst. Ersteres sollten sie können, letzteres dürfte fast unmöglich sein oder aber sehr teuer/aufwändig.



Opa Graskop schrieb:


> -Drag and drop basiert.
> -Maßstabsgetreu
> -Nord/Süd Ausrichtung, (damit, wenn eine Pflanze/Baum/Gebäude eingefügt wird der Hauptschatten berücksichtigt wird)
> -Teichform universell anpassbar
> ...


Ich denke sowas hat nicht mal Naturagart - und wenn, könnten die es sich leisten. Daher... wird das wohl ein unerfüllter Traum bleiben müssen. 


Ansonsten vielleicht da mal anfragen, ob die ihr Produkt erweitern würden oder in wie weit dieses deine Wünsche erfüllen kann:





						Innovative 3D Gartenplaner Software "made in Germany"
					

Mit der innovativen 3D Gartenplaner-Software planen und gestalten Sie Ihren Wunschgarten inklusive Außenbereich individuell nach Ihren Vorstellung




					immocado.com
				



oder hier:








						Gartenplaner - die Planungssoftware im Überblick - Jahr der Technik
					

Mit dieses Tools und Programmen können Sie Ihren Garten planen - Gartenplaner im Überblick - Funktionsumfang - Planungshilfe - JETZT lesen!



					www.jahr-der-technik.de
				



Wo es auch nochmal eine gute Liste mit auch kostenpflichtigen Tools gibt.


----------



## Troco (9. Mai 2022)

Ich würde dennoch eine vernünftige Software vorziehen. Vielleicht ein App um diverse Sachen zu überprüfen, mehr dann aber auch nicht.


----------



## Joachim (11. Mai 2022)

Jetzt muss ich mal fragen - nach lesen deiner bisherigen Beiträge tendiere ich ehrlich gesagt dahin, deine Beiträge als Spam zu sehen. Du schreibst merkwürdig belanglose Einzeiler und alle möglichen Beiträge und in deinem ersten überhaupt hast du direkt einen Link zu einer der vielen Spam-Farmen-Pseudovergleichsportale gesetzt (wurde entfernt).

Und jetzt hier dein Beitrag - was soll damit gemeint sein? Oder ist es etwa doch nur Spam? Falls ja - lass es, andernfalls bist du schneller wieder draußen wie du drin warst. Falls nein - Sorry, dennoch versteh ich den Sinn so einiger deiner Beiträge nicht, speziell diesen hier.


----------

